# 40" Polaroid lcd tv



## Hondascott996 (Sep 25, 2014)

Hi folks. I have a 40" Polaroid lcd tv that has a dark blur on the right side sort of tornado shaped. Colors show throw only darker than the rest of the screen. Also, when viewed close with no signal there is faint text visible. Not a font or subject matter that has ever been displayed before. I have a picture of the phenomenon if that would help. Doesn't seem to be a backlight or capacitor issue. Any ideas? Thanks, Scott


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

sometimes moving cables away from the tv will help. also make sure they are properly plugged in. there are so many possible fixes that it would be near impossible to list them all. you can do a search for lcd shadows, lcd cloudy, etc... a couple of popular solutions...

How to Fix Cloudy Spots in LCD TV Screens | eHow
"shadow" on my new lcd monitor - Flat Panel Monitors - Computer Peripherals


----------

